# Cervelo SuperProdigy 2004



## voob (Jun 18, 2011)

Any one riding a Cervelo SuperProdigy 2004?
View attachment 251595


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

*That is a collector's item*

Not too many people will have one of those. 100 or so were ever made. Most went to the team at the time. I've got this one sitting in the stable  Don't ever let that one go...


----------



## voob (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you.
I was going to sell it but thought better of it. I looked it up on "internet wayback machine" and I think this the last steel bike frame used by any professional cycling team. It is also the columbus "ultrafoco" tubing.

I am keeping it unless someone offers me a lot for it. I took it for a short ride yesterday and it rides very well. I have been riding my Merlin ti so the SuperProdigy has not seen a lot of miles.

SuperProdigy for 2004


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been searching high and low for a 54 for almost 2 years and haven't found a single one. A couple 56's and 51's, but none in the size that I need.


----------



## barshj (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 54cm black Cervelo SuperProdigy 2004 that I just had rebuilt with a new Ultegra drivetrain. It is actually too small for me. I just got my hands on a 58cm SuperProdigy team edition frame which I am getting built up right now with 2012 SRAM Red. I probably can't sell my 54cm as it is since I have put too much money into it but I may put all the original components back on it (2004 Ultegra drive components) and sell it after this summer. It is a fantastic bike, I may not sell it just because I like it so much even though I now have one that is the right size for me because I like just looking at it. But like I said, if anyone is interested, I might consider selling it at some point down the road...

I have pics online which I can't post here since it is my first post in the forum. So if interested, let me know how to contact you and I will send you links to the pictures.

Or you can find them on google+, just search for "John Barshinger".

I'm working on collecting all 100 of these frames!


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

DAMN!!! That is a hot bike! I would love to show up at my next group ride sporting that frame.

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## powder_ski_girl (Jan 18, 2014)

*Cervelo SuperProdigy 2004 54" For Sale*

I have a Cervelo SuperProdigy that belonged to my husband. He had it custom built in 2004 but only rode it a bit before he died. The bike has Shimano Ultegra components, Cervelo brakes, a Brook seat, Look pedals and carbon seat tube and forks. Please email me for more information


----------

